# Name search



## Lul (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi All,

We will get our male Cockapoo this weekend and still can't decide on a name. He will be brown and beige and I would really appreciate some suggestions.

Many thanks


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how about thor....or just go though all the gods .there are some wild names in there LOL


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Fudge, Bruno, Toffee, Baker?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

coco.. buffy...I like ginger Haaa Haaaa.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Frodo or Bilbo or any other hobbit name - after all cockapoos have very hairy feet!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Heard someone call their dog 'Huckleberry' the other day, liked that. But I also like names like Alfie, Barney, Charlie.


----------



## Lul (Jan 19, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks so much everyone, I particularly like the brown-related names


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

How about Rolo?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We always planned on a boy puppy, but ended up with a girl. Here's our boy name short list :
Jasper
Dougal
Moss
Arthur
Rupert

Good luck! Let us know what you choose x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Aero
Chester
Rufus
Ottis
Otto
Monty
Bailey
Hamish
Hershey
Bear
Cadbury
Dexter
Moose
Woody
Chip
Cookie
Donut
XClare


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

We have a girl poo but had origionally planned to get a boy - we had picked Alfie or Dougal  x


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a chocolate poo named Woody. Other names I like are:

Enzo 
Cooper
Dexter 
Raffie
Bobby
Rigby
Buddy
Rupert


----------



## Lul (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's just so hard to choose!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

is he brown o0r tan .if tan I like ginger it is the color of my little girl if brown coco is a fine name


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, good luck with picking names!
Wilf
Archie
Alfie
Fudge
Toby
Charlie

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

